# Series 3 TivoDecode Manager transfer failure



## jeff5600 (Jan 2, 2008)

Using TivoDecode Manager (2.1) on Intel Mac with 10.4.11. TDM recognizes both series 2 and 3 machines and transfers from Series 2 without problem. Initially starts transfer from Series 3, then drops out after .04%. Re-tries once or twice, and then shows a &#147;"Tivo waiting"&#148; message. Have re-booted Tivo and computer without change, and changed prefs on downloaded files from MPEG-2 to MPEG-4. No difference. Just set up in Nov 07 and worked initially! Thoughts?


----------



## chris254 (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you figured out the issue?


----------



## jeff5600 (Jan 2, 2008)

No, sure haven't. I kinda gave up when no one responded. Am transerring programs to the other unit and then using TDM. Is it happening to you?


----------



## bhaas (Aug 5, 2003)

the documentation for 2.1 still states is does NOT work for S3

I get the same error, have the same workaround as you.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The documentation says that, but supposedly others have gotten it to work.

I have a much simpler problem -- I can't even connect to my Tivos.

With each of my Tivos (S3 & TivoHD), I tried connecting my computer (powerbook G4) directly to the each tivo, made sure that Ethernet was the only thing enabled in the network pref pane.. But after entering the IP address of the Tivo and the media access key, TivoDecodeManager couldn't connect. It would just sit for ~2 minutes and say it can't connect. I routinely move shows between the Tivos (though there are SOME shows that won't transfer). I even do very rudimentary editing by pausing the show on the original where I want to 'cut' and then just download from the paused point.. and nuke the original.

But why can't I connect from the computer to the Tivo?


----------



## Pictor Guy (Apr 6, 2003)

I've had similar problems with TDM and I've pretty much given up on it. I can get programs downloaded using the widget but they download in MPEG2 format. I'm trying to find a way to convert it to MPEG4 but it's not as easy as it would seem. TDM would be ideal if it actually worked.


----------



## eobiont (Aug 3, 2003)

TivoDecode manager works on my Macbook Pro (Intel) with 10.5. I am able to transfer video from my tivo that is mpeg2. It does not work from the queue. When enqueueing items, the name information gets mixed up and the file never starts downloading. If I choose an item in the top frame and click download and decode, it usually works, although it stalls out probably 20% of the time midway through the process. I am going over wireless, so I think that could be part of that problem, but not the cause of queue not working. It's open source, so others could fix if there were coding talent.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I finally got TDM to connect to my Series 3 & TivoHD (seems like only after I hooked both of them up to a router.. I wasn't able to connect with an ethernet cable between my powerbook & either machine).

But I am having the same problem for both -- whether I download one show, or try to add it to TDM's queue and download that way, it just KEEPS downloading the same show over and over.. i.e. it *seems* to succeed in downloading it, but then deletes the file and starts downloading again. If I manually cancel, it doesn't delete the file, and I have been able to play those files in VLC.. But I can't get the entire download that way.

It seems like I *might* be able to succeed if I use the CLI download apps manually.

(I also tried setting up Galleon, but running it just tries 'connecting to server' and nothing happens.. Reading the info I found, it seems like I should be able to configure it, but I don't seem to be able to do that).


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

When i try to DL from my TiVoHD to my leopard iMac, it just states it will take several hundred thousand hours. But if i download via the browser it goes at 1.5Mb/s


----------



## infinitespecter (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one having issues. TDM worked fine under 10.4, but under 10.5 it won't create files larger than 4GB. I tried to transfer an 11GB recording and a 20GB recording multiple times with the result of a 4GB file being created. Anyone have any idea how to get around this?


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

Ditto for me. It just started happening. Tried to download a file over 14 Gb and it keeps restarting. I actually get some funky error from the Mac as well.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

I seemed to fix my issue by deleting the preference file stored in ~/Library/Application Support

Once you re-launch it will be re-created and you will have to reset your preferences, but my downloads now work.

-Will


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

Flyinace2000 said:


> I seemed to fix my issue by deleting the preference file stored in ~/Library/Application Support
> 
> Once you re-launch it will be re-created and you will have to reset your preferences, but my downloads now work.
> 
> -Will


Late to the party, sorry, but... I can't find that preference file. I tried both in my user area and the general library. Are you sure that was the path?


----------



## TheDarkPhoenix (Oct 10, 2010)

I kinda wanted to open this thread before staring a new one, but I am having MAJOR issues with Tivo Decode manager. I have an intel Mac. Has anyone been able to make it work with downloading programs from their Tivo?


----------



## sydnius (Feb 5, 2004)

I went through every offload utility, from TDM to iTivo. I found they all have problems until I started using kmttg.

Kmttg downloads, decrypts, and reencodes in H.264. You can customize how each step works, and it saves the metadata with the file too (get the 64bit Atomicparsley fork for >4GB files). If you don't want to reencode you can just leave the file as a decrypted MPEG2 file as well.


----------

